# Jeep Grand or Pathfinfer



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If you had a choice between a 2008 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited equiped with a 5.7 liter hemi pitted against a 2008 Nissan Pathfinder Le with a 5.6 liter endurance V8. Which one would you take? Lets start a comparo... My brother and I will never stop arguing about this one.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The jeep because of the new warranty. But I would say niether for my family because they can't pull our 5th wheel.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I loooooooove Jeeps.  It's almost embarrasing. We even have the "Jeep Counting Game" in our car with the kids on long road trips. They now know the difference bewteen a Jeep and every other make of SUV.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

it's a jeep thing.


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

+1. JEEP!!!


----------

